# Cookie Monster on Self-Control



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 6, 2013)

Hahahahah!!! I saw this the other day. Me love it. 

Sesame Street/the Muppets are the ultimate masters of musical parody....


----------

